# org.gjt.mm.mysql.driver wird nicht gefunden



## krackmoe (7. Apr 2010)

Mh.. in meinem Projekt wird der org.gjt.mm.mysql.driver verwendet...
Jedoch jedes mal wenn ich das Projekt starte.. wirft er mir eine ClassNotFoundException raus..

Ich verwende Eclipse und habe bei meinem Projekt in bei den libraries "Add External Jars" ausgeführt und dort die mm.mysql-2.0.14-bin.jar geaddet und auch schon mit der mysql-connector-java-5.1.12-bin.jar probiert..
Jedoch findet er den Treiber trotzdem nicht...

Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen? Find leider auch keine entsprechende Hilfe mehr auf Google.. da wird auch nur geraten das ichs hinzufügen soll.. was ich ja schon gemacht hab..


----------



## SlaterB (7. Apr 2010)

kompiliert folgendes Programm in Eclipse?

```
import org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver;

public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        System.out.println(Driver.class);
    }
}
```
und was passiert zur Laufzeit? ganz normal mit Run ausgeführt?


----------



## krackmoe (7. Apr 2010)

Also wenn ich das als Java Application ausführen lasse in Eclipse dann gibt er mir hier ganz normal aus: class org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver


----------



## SlaterB (7. Apr 2010)

dann lautet der nächste Test

```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        Class c = Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
        System.out.println(c);
    }
}
```
mit großem D, Driver, nicht driver


----------



## krackmoe (7. Apr 2010)

Hm.. gibt er mir wieder class org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver aus.
Noch ein Test? ;-)


----------



## maki (7. Apr 2010)

Wie startest du dein dein Projekt in dem es nicht funktioniert bzw. was für eine Art Projekt ist es denn?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Apr 2010)

in deinem richtigen Programm auch groß Driver statt klein driver, liegt es daran nicht?


----------



## krackmoe (7. Apr 2010)

Naja das sind nur Servlets...
Ziemlich viele..

Ich start es einfach mit Run.. und dann halt übern Tomcat..

Ja ich checks halt nicht wo der Fehler ist im Programm.. weil er gibt mir weder Dateiname noch Zeile an wo der Fehler passiert.. nur das ClassnotFoundException org.gjt.mm.mysql.driver


----------



## maki (7. Apr 2010)

Aha.. soso.. nur Servlets... eine WebApp also.
Dir ist klar wohin die Jar dann gehört?
WEB-INF/lib


----------



## krackmoe (7. Apr 2010)

Ich hab sie ebenso in WEB-INF/lib gepackt!

Hat leider nichts geholfen...


----------



## krackmoe (7. Apr 2010)

Btw.. müssen alle eingebundenen .jars dann in WEB-INF/lib? Und nicht über die Properties beim Project mit Add External jars eingebunden werden?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Apr 2010)

in Eclipse brauchst du sie fürs Kompilieren und normales Ausführen per Run, 
wenn aber irgendein anderes externes Programm wie Tomcat auf Umwegen selber Java ausführen soll, dann hat Eclipse teils nichts mehr damit zu tun


----------

